# Drug Induced DP'ers



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

I just wanted to touch base with some other people who suffer from drug induced DP/DR, particularly drugs other than weed. I got mine after tripping on LSD(acid) too often and having a bad trip the last time. Basically I'm just wondering what starteed yours, how long you've had it, and if you've made improvement or not and what helps you....I'm also curious as to whether or not you guys think there's a difference between drug induced and getting it from anxiety or depression or anything as far as getting rid of it is concerned.

Also, if anyone wants to message me and talk about it in private hit me up. I really wanna chat with some people in the same boat as me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

I could be sitting in a bathtub chillaxing and my DR is still there. I think something happens chemically that keeps the brain in DP mode until it can slowly reverse itself over time. I do not think getting rid of the anxiety is instant cure but is what is needed for the brain to recover from this. I wish with chronic Dp/Dr it worked like a switch where ridding anxiety would make it go away instantly, but it hasn't, though the symptoms can perpetuate the anxiety loop as well as the uncertainty of full recovery, when that will be, will I be like this forever etc?


----------



## jules k (Jun 3, 2011)

Lisa32 said:


> I could be sitting in a bathtub chillaxing and my DR is still there. I think something happens chemically that keeps the brain in DP mode until it can slowly reverse itself over time. I do not think getting rid of the anxiety is instant cure but is what is needed for the brain to recover from this. I wish with chronic Dp/Dr it worked like a switch where ridding anxiety would make it go away instantly, but it hasn't, though the symptoms can perpetuate the anxiety loop as well as the uncertainty of full recovery, when that will be, will I be like this forever etc?


----------



## jules k (Jun 3, 2011)

Dont know how i got like this.But have been this way for a whole 2 years.Its never lifts its like you are looking at the world through a haze.Am scared to drive and did manage to get in a accident.Sometimes think i just should lock myself a way.Even a shrink said he couldnt help me and i gave up trying to get help.I have spent a lot of money have taken all their drugs and nothing.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

jules k said:


> Dont know how i got like this.But have been this way for a whole 2 years.Its never lifts its like you are looking at the world through a haze.Am scared to drive and did manage to get in a accident.Sometimes think i just should lock myself a way.Even a shrink said he couldnt help me and i gave up trying to get help.I have spent a lot of money have taken all their drugs and nothing.


You mention looking at the world through a haze. Do you have visual distortions/issues? Or do you mean feeling 'disconnected'?


----------



## jules k (Jun 3, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> You mention looking at the world through a haze. Do you have visual distortions/issues? Or do you mean feeling 'disconnected'?both i think


----------



## jules k (Jun 3, 2011)

was told i had both but my shrink didnt seem to understand and told me he couldnt how.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

DillonDynamite said:


> There is no difference. You only got DP from tripping on LSD because you already had anxiety. I got mine from a panic attack after smoking marijuana. The good news is that it will go away over time as soon as your anxiety goes away too. You cannot have DP without anxiety. There is no 'drug induced dp' Just triggered DP from bad trips.


See the reason part of me feels like drug induced may be slightly different from DP/DR stemming from just anxiety, I NEVER had anxiety before that trip...I was super outgoing and talkative, not introverted at all. Is it not possible like Lisa said that a chemical imbalance might of occurred or some type oxidative stress from metabolizing all those foreign chemicals. Cause the thing is I was trippin A LOT over that two month period....Thats why I think I might of just over stressed my brain and was curious of maybe some supplements or something that support brain function and after some time it might return to normal....or something similar


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Gmo said:


> I just wanted to touch base with some other people who suffer from drug induced DP/DR, particularly drugs other than weed. I got mine after tripping on LSD(acid) too often and having a bad trip the last time. Basically I'm just wondering what starteed yours, how long you've had it, and if you've made improvement or not and what helps you....I'm also curious as to whether or not you guys think there's a difference between drug induced and getting it from anxiety or depression or anything as far as getting rid of it is concerned.
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to message me and talk about it in private hit me up. I really wanna chat with some people in the same boat as me.


Mine started after tripping on LSD. I only tried LSD five times over three years, but the last time I had a bad trip and two weeks later, I got DP. I too was very outgoing - totally fearless, and loved life. I never had anxiety or depression or any mental issues. I get annoyed with people who say "you must have had anxiety, etc. before." Bullshit! I don't know if there is a difference between drug induced or getting it from something else, I just know that my DP doesn't respond to any treatment. I have just learned to live with it. Angela


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I certainly don't believe that anxiety is the only cause for DP. I just woke up 'different' one morning age 17. Don't remember being particularly anxious at the time. That was in 1980! I've not been right since.

I once had an episode of DR that lasted half a day when I was 15 that was caused by fatigue after doing an all night excercise with an Air Cadet group.

What I have now is different and is not just DR.

There must be many causes of DP/DR.

Psychoactive drugs affect your brain chemistry. It's quit possible that they can cause permanent or hard to shift chemical imbalances causing DP/DR and a whole load of other mental symptoms, e.g. Paranoia, flashbacks etc.

Until scientists pin down the exact brain mechanisms I don't see how they can find effective medications for it.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

I certainly don't believe that anxiety is the only cause for DP. I just woke up 'different' one morning age 17. Don't remember being particularly anxious at the time. That was in 1980! I've not been right since.

I once had an episode of DR that lasted half a day when I was 15 that was caused by fatigue after doing an all night excercise with an Air Cadet group.

What I have now is different and is not just DR.

There must be many causes of DP/DR.

Psychoactive drugs affect your brain chemistry. It's quit possible that they can cause permanent or hard to shift chemical imbalances causing DP/DR and a whole load of other mental symptoms, e.g. Paranoia, flashbacks etc.

Until scientists pin down the exact brain mechanisms I don't see how they can find effective medications for it.


----------



## aray93 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine had a two part beginning. I always enjoyed marijuana, but after having a bad trip on LSD I experienced my first bought of depersonalization. That went away on its own fairly quickly (like, a few days) but then I tried smoking pot again a few weeks later and that's what really did me in. I was fucked up depersonalized unable to sleep or leave the house for months, I eventually have to be hospitalized. My theory is that the acid rewired my brain to make me more susceptible to DP, and then the pot is ultimately what triggered it. To this day I can't smoke pot, but I have found solace in drinking and opiate use.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Angela2006 said:


> Mine started after tripping on LSD. I only tried LSD five times over three years, but the last time I had a bad trip and two weeks later, I got DP. I too was very outgoing - totally fearless, and loved life. I never had anxiety or depression or any mental issues. I get annoyed with people who say "you must have had anxiety, etc. before." Bullshit! I don't know if there is a difference between drug induced or getting it from something else, I just know that my DP doesn't respond to any treatment. I have just learned to live with it. Angela


For sure...I had anxiety along with the DP for a while but my anxiety is cleared up and the DP is still goin strong...I really don't believe I had underlying anxiety issues or any mental issues for that matter...and there are definitely none in my family history....the anxiety and thoughts I had on that trip were feelings I had NEVER felt up until that point....I'm pretty sure they just got etched in my psyche and stuck for a while.


----------

